# Tropical fish for tank in direct sunlight



## TommyCalifornia (Sep 30, 2007)

I just setup a new 30 USG L tank in a pretty dark space, with no direct sunlight. 
At the same spot I had a 10 USG before with a bunch of zebra danios. They were always active, and chasing each other all day long. I moved the 10 USG to a new place with lots of sunlight, and sadly the danios hide all day long behind plants and rocks. I only changed the location of the tank, nothing else.

Are there tropical fish that prefer lots of sunlight?

Thanks, Tommy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

TommyCalifornia said:


> I just setup a new 30 USG L tank in a pretty dark space, with no direct sunlight.
> At the same spot I had a 10 USG before with a bunch of zebra danios. They were always active, and chasing each other all day long. I moved the 10 USG to a new place with lots of sunlight, and sadly the danios hide all day long behind plants and rocks. I only changed the location of the tank, nothing else.
> 
> Are there tropical fish that prefer lots of sunlight?
> ...


I wouldn't suggest putting the tank under direct sunlight. Too many issues at that. Too warm temperature, too bright light, algal blooms if nutrient imbalance occurs, etc. In my opinion, you should get a lighting instead.


----------



## TommyCalifornia (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response, Lupine.

I understand that a place in direct sunlight is not perfect. But more generically I was wondering are there fish who prefer a bright environment?

Thanks again, Tommy


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
just a suggestion.
the danios are probably just getting used to the change.
you have given them quite a big change,
you havn't discribed the way you moved the tank,
however this move on it's own will have been stresssfull,
then you have added light,which they are not used to,
i would say give them time,and they hopefully will adjust.
however i hope that the fish improve for you.


----------



## TommyCalifornia (Sep 30, 2007)

I did the weekly water change, and then carried the tank with 6 USG left in it to the new location.

Tommy


----------

